# Windows 8.1 and viewing NEF files



## Stephanie Stewart (Jun 15, 2015)

I can view them on photoshop and if I open the file manager in photoshop and right click I can hit view in photos and it will load. However if I go straight to photos and open that file it says DSC(INSERT NUMBER).NEF  This file format can't be opened. Anyone know how to fix this? I installed the latest codec from Nikon is there anything else I can do?


----------



## Designer (Jun 15, 2015)

There is nothing wrong with your computer.  NEF files are not actually a "picture" that people can see as a picture.  

When Photoshop or some other editing software displays an image, you are actually looking at a JPEG, and that is something that the software does so you can see it as a picture.


----------



## MOREGONE (Jun 15, 2015)

Right Click on one of the NEF files, Choose Default Program and then choose Photoshop or whatever. This will make it open with it by Default.

Opening in Photoshop is very slow for just browsing. I use Google's Picasa software just because it has a crazy fast photo viewer.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 15, 2015)

I can see mine (.NEF) just fine through Windows 8.1 File Manager.  I even get some of the EXIF under "Properties" when I right-click.  I don't have a default application/program registered to NEF but I get the choice to open with LR.  I have ViewNX2 installed, so maybe that is why I can see them.


----------



## Alexr25 (Jun 15, 2015)

You may have to add the Microsoft Camera Codec Pack to your computer to view RAW files. See https://www.microsoft.com/en-au/download/details.aspx?id=26829  for the download and details.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 15, 2015)

There is a .JPEG image file inside of every Nikon .NEF....there's GOT to be a way to browse them, by making Windows 8.1 "aware" of what application can view that embedded .JPEG image.


----------



## MOREGONE (Jun 16, 2015)

Sorry, it is under Open With > Choose Default Program


----------



## snowbear (Jun 16, 2015)

Alexr25 said:


> You may have to add the Microsoft Camera Codec Pack to your computer to view RAW files. See https://www.microsoft.com/en-au/download/details.aspx?id=26829  for the download and details.


Maybe that's what I did.  I don't remember.


----------



## MOREGONE (Jun 16, 2015)

Here is a good, free RAW viewer

Perfect Browse 9.5 ON1 Inc.

Just install and run


----------



## dennybeall (Jun 16, 2015)

If you've got Photoshop, you've got Bridge and that will bring up the .nef files very quickly and pop them into PS or work PS magic on them.  I'm a bit of a minimalist in that Bridge and Photoshop will do it all so why load up the pc with all the little add-ons and gadgets? (Us old retired guys are allowed to do stuff like that!!)


----------

